# Links? Please help



## M A R S (Jun 24, 2005)

Im having a horrible day. DP is so bad. I feel like im in a dream or a movie. Does any one have any links with relaxation techniques? I feel like i'm loosing touch with reality..

Please help


----------



## M A R S (Jun 24, 2005)

Anything?


----------



## berlin (Aug 19, 2004)

http://www.calming.org


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Google:

http://www.google.ca/search?hs=Hoh&hl=e ... arch&meta=


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

http://www.anxietynetwork.com/helphome.html

That's all I could find right now. I printed out a bunch of stuff from different sites, but I moved a few times since then so they're probably in a box somewhere. I'm gonna look for them when I have time.


----------

